# Harmony 650- learn commands without original remote?



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

I purchased a used Yamaha HTR-6280 receiver which came without a remote, because-er, "the dog ate it." Instead of spending the dough on a replacement, I instead opted for a Harmony Universal remote, which seemed like a better value with more potential. I didn't realize, however, that not all of the commands will necessarily work for a loaded device without "learning" from the original remote.

It has worked for most of my needs; but currently, I cannot access the speaker setup menus because the up and down cursors do not work for the on-screen setup. They _used to work--but not anymore! I have tried re-loading the device onto the remote, but have had no luck-- that function won't work anymore. Do I have to buy a $35 remote just to teach my Harmony the up and down functions again?? :dontknow:

Thanks!_


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds like you need to reset your Harmony 650 and re-program it like you did originally.
Here is a how-to link for resetting it.
You remove one of the batteries and hold down the _all off _button and reinsert the battery.


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

I actually tried that as well; couldn't (and still can't) figure out why the cursors would have worked in the beginning and don't work now. The buttons work fine for other devices. I thought maybe I was trying to access the menu the wrong way, but even dug out the manual to make sure I was doing it right! 

At any rate, I will use your link and try resetting again tonight... I was trying all of this a couple of months ago, so maybe it was a temporary problem with the updating process (probably wishful thinking)... Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

Resolution! In fact, the reset wouldn't work-- it just froze up trying to re-sync with the remote. This "reset" seems to be in actuality starting up the remote in safe mode... After unplugging it and putting the batteries back in, it turned on again as usual, still with my devices and settings stored. 

After that, I found the menus in the program for customizing individual buttons; somehow the up and down arrows were assigned to tuning. Reassigning them to directional up and down has solved my problem! 

I don't know about anybody else, but I have had more problems with the harmony software/online updates/syncing... it has not been intuitive for me to navigate, and even when I am doing things right, I seem to get stalls and errors more often than not. Always takes some frustration and a few tries to make a change and establish a successful update. 

Thanks


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

If you still have your devices and settings stored after a reset, then it didn't reset. 

Something went wrong. 

Don't forget that once a battery has been removed, you need to press and _continue to hold _the *all off *button, while re-inserting the battery. 

If the *all off *button is _active _when power is applied to the remote (by re-installing the battery), the device is restored to original factory settings and any corrupt files or settings stored in memory by the user are deleted.

It sounds like you have the problem resolved for now, but if you continue to have problems, try a complete reset again. 

If you cannot completely clear your devices and settings from memory, you need to contact Logitech for product support. They may need to issue you a replacement.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

I have never owned another Harmony device, so I don't know how they work; for my device, though, these instructions did not seem to reset my device, but start it in safe mode. I'm not sure if there is another procedure to execute a hard reset to factory settings... Like you said, if I have more trouble, I might have to contact logitech for that. 

Thanks again; even though the reset didn't actually work, I might have just given up and ordered the remote instead of digging in again to solve the problem!


----------

